# Wife dropped this one on me...



## b2kk258 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've been non-stop researching knives the last two weeks and the wife got fed up and sent me this today. :lol2:


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 13, 2015)

Time to trade her in for a new one.


----------



## daveb (Oct 13, 2015)

Quick! Buy her a purse. :cool2:


----------



## James (Oct 13, 2015)

daveb said:


> Quick! Buy her a purse. :cool2:



+1


----------



## Adrian (Oct 13, 2015)

That's quite a cutting remark. I think it needs a sharp response from you. Something pointed that will make her realise she cannot saya anything she likes.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 13, 2015)

It's either knives or cocaine. I can't stay away from both. You choose.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 13, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> It's either knives or cocaine. I can't stay away from both. You choose.



Hah!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 13, 2015)

I was just over in Greenfield MA for a bbq competition! If you had posted this a few days earlier, I'd have invited you up to play with knives.


----------



## panda (Oct 13, 2015)

respond with a picture of shoes or purse.


----------



## shownomarci (Oct 13, 2015)

Create a meme saying: "Which one?"


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 13, 2015)

daveb said:


> Quick! Buy her a purse. :cool2:


Brilliant minds think alike.


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 13, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> I was just over in Greenfield MA for a bbq competition! If you had posted this a few days earlier, I'd have invited you up to play with knives.



Ahhh man! I wish I knew! Next time you're in the area, stop by my restaurant! I'm just 10 min away!


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 13, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


>



oh man! I'm sending her this one tonight


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 15, 2015)

Knuckleheads.

Just did a count, and there are more knives than shoes and purses combined. And I didn't even count the hand-me-downs that the old man has claimed.

:knife:

(Hand-me-down knives. Not shoes or purses. His feet are bigger than mine.)


----------



## chinacats (Oct 15, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> (Hand-me-down knives. Not shoes or purses. His feet are bigger than mine.)



Yeah, but can he use them to cut things?


----------



## daveb (Oct 15, 2015)

You're special Lucy...


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 18, 2015)

b2kk258 said:


> Ahhh man! I wish I knew! Next time you're in the area, stop by my restaurant! I'm just 10 min away!



10 minutes away from greenfield?! Where do you work? I didn't know there were knife nuts in my neck of the woods


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 21, 2015)

linecooklife said:


> 10 minutes away from greenfield?! Where do you work? I didn't know there were knife nuts in my neck of the woods



I'm in Sunderland. I work at Goten of Japan in the sushi bar!


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 21, 2015)

Adrian said:


> That's quite a cutting remark. I think it needs a sharp response from you. Something pointed that will make her realise she cannot saya anything she likes.



Are you trying to push her to the edge? If things keep getting heated, someone is going to lose their temper. Get a wa-handle on yourself, man.


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 21, 2015)

buttermilk said:


> Are you trying to push her to the edge? If things keep getting heated, someone is going to lose their temper. Get a wa-handle on yourself, man.




hahahahahahahaha I'm dying :lol2:


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 22, 2015)

b2kk258 said:


> I'm in Sunderland. I work at Goten of Japan in the sushi bar!



Cool I'm right down the street in south Deerfield. I like Goten but I've only had hibachi there. I work just north of greenfield at the farm table. Maybe I could do a stage some time and get a chance to check out your knives


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 22, 2015)

linecooklife said:


> Cool I'm right down the street in south Deerfield. I like Goten but I've only had hibachi there. I work just north of greenfield at the farm table. Maybe I could do a stage some time and get a chance to check out your knives



I think I just bought your kono? Blue Chevy SUV?


----------



## linecooklife (Oct 22, 2015)

b2kk258 said:


> I think I just bought your kono? Blue Chevy SUV?



Hmmm that wasn't me.


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 22, 2015)

linecooklife said:


> Hmmm that wasn't me.



Oh snap! I thought it might be...I just bought a 270mm Kono gyuto from a guy that worked at the farm table. I just picked it up last Sunday. At anyrate, come by Goten and check out the knives!


----------

